# Coastal GSD Rescue CA



## EmilyB (Mar 29, 2009)

So sad so many

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue, Adopt puppies in Orange County and All of Southern California


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We see litters like this all the time in the states with warm climates where it's puppy season year round. Anyone who thinks there aren't tons of puppies dying in shelters needs come visit any part of the southern US from California to Florida-- in the Gulf Coast area, local shelters have days where they euthanize young 20+ puppies at a time.

Our rescue is currently working to find homes for 7 pups that were born in a kennel in a high-kill shelter (the shelter didn't notice the GSD mama was pregnant, had her in a run in the room with all the filthy strays, and she dropped her litter on the concrete overnight surrounded by other dogs). Horrible. 

Miraculously, they all lived and are all healthy. We pulled her and the pups and got them in to foster as fast as we could -- we got very, very lucky that there was no parvo, given the condition of the shelter they came out of (a dark, disease-filled place).

Over the weekend, we got a call that a BYB is going through a divorce, has a pregnant female GSD with her "Christmas litter" that will be going to a high kill shelter if we don't take her. They'll euthanize her immediately since she'd be an owner-surrender (no hold period). The breeder thought we'd be excited...NOPE! Puppies and litters needing rescue are way, way too common here.


----------

